# Lamb Foaming at Mouth......



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

Month old lamb came in the barn tonight foaming at the mouth. No worm issues, great weight, no temperature. All the other lambs are good....suggestions?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Was he just nursing? Sometimes they get milk froth from nursing. The only other time I've seen actual foaming is when lambs ate a poisonous plant. In that case, we gave activated charcoal.


----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

MD Katie.....Thank you for your response. I think you were right. The lamb, an hour later, was fine. Thank you for taking your time in helping! I am new to sheep, this is my 7th year with them...as opposed to my 40+ year with goats. ALWAYS learning!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

They will foam if they get choked also


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Any laurel near by? A few nibbles and they will foam up. Eat alot and they get very sick.


----------



## Robin66 (Apr 7, 2016)

Sheep don't have a gag reflex, so they foam instead. It can look really scary the first time you see it!


----------

